# DEA



## julia1997 (26. Mai 2017)

Kann mir bitte sagen, ob das so ungefähr stimmt? Wie bekomme ich die Sprache heraus?


----------



## Mülchmann (29. Mai 2017)

Hey julia1997,

also zu der Sprache:

dein DEA sei A
da man mit Hilfe des Markierungsalgorithmus einen Minimalautomaten für die Sprache L(A) erzeugt, macht man nichts weiteres, als den DEA zu kürzen, soweit dies überhaupt möglich ist.
Da eine jede, von einem DEA akzeptierte Sprache eine reguläre Sprache sein müsste, so müsste dies auch danach noch der Fall sein, da es ja immer noch ein DEA ist.

dies ist jedoch nur der Ansatz.
nachprüfen kann man das, indem man einfach die Produktionsregeln aufstellt.



Zudem noch einige Anmerkungen:


da q1 der Startzustand sein soll, fehlt auf jeden Fall noch der Pfeil, der zu q1 führt, da es ansonsten nicht erkennbar ist.

q5 würde ich evtl außerhalb schreiben, aber dies würde ich einfach nur wegen der  Übersichtlichkeit machen

und ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das bei euch macht, aber falls die Sterne an den Zuständen die Endzustände darstellen sollen, so fehlt in der Darstellung noch die Markierung, dass es sich dabei um solche handelt.


----------

